
Millennials aren't dating because it's too expensive, study says - Vaslo
http://www.fox5ny.com/news/millennials-dating-study
======
StefanKarpinski
The term "millennial" seems to have become a media code word for "young person
whose behavior I want to write a disapproval or shock piece about". The
"study" (if you can call it that) says "1/3 of young singles say their
financial situation has held them back from pursuing love". It doesn't define
"young singles" but, I'd guess that means "under 30", so since millennials are
now as old as 40, at least half of them are probably don't qualify.

Anyway, this is a fluff piece based on an equally dubious "study" that's just
thinly veiled marketing.

~~~
staticautomatic
Money can get in the way of buying a home, nice gifts, private schooling,
vacations, fancy meals, and many more things, but it's got nothing to do with
love. For someone to say that they aren't "pursuing love" because they don't
have enough money says a lot more about their sad state of mind and the people
they're dating than it does about love.

------
gingabriska
There is also one more reason, which is rise of RedPill or MGTOW communities.
Just checking on Reddit, I see their follower count is more than fenmist
subreddits.

